# mitsubishi alternator terminal identification



## wasantha (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,everybody 
I`m new comer to this forum and wish to find some help to identify terminals
on mitsubishi alternator 30 amp/12 v fitted to my hino engine WO4D.i found
that wiring was not ok and have some charging problems.
wiring harness is messed up and difficult to find which wire goes to which alternator terminal
your ideas `n tech tips are highly welcome to solve this out.
thanks for the cooperation in advance.
wasantha:wave:


----------

